# Brown Algae (56k warning)



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have the following algae on most of my plants. It comes of easily, but comes back quickly. Any help in identifying would be appreciated:



















Even on the moss:









Thanks for the help.

Ted


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

Diatoms. 

I think...


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> Diatoms.
> 
> I think...


I think it is diatoms as well. You can keep removing it and it will probably go away on its own, or get yourselft a small group of otos, they love the stuff.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I had the same problem pretty consistantly after I made TWO big mistakes... adopting convicts and pulling out WAY too many plants to sell which stirred up lots of mulm. A good deal of syphon cleaning, removing the convicts, and manually stirring it up with my fingers so the filter can suck it up has helped a lot. Squeeze out your moss or swish your hand quickly back and forth over it to stirr up the stuff, and then suck it out when doing a water change. I also reduced my light temporarily, but I'm not sure that directly helped with the diatoms.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

I continue to struggle with the Diatoms. Very bad and for far to long to be "new tank" related. I have added many more cleaners since initial problem. Approximately 10 SAEs and 3 Ottos. I must have high silica in my tap water. I am dosing ferts via EI method, so 50% water change weekly, which is why I think the Diatoms never disappear. 

So, how does one test for silica in freshwater? All tests I have seen are saltwater/marine. If they are present in tap water, what are next steps? RO with a HI-S type unit?

I am losing patience and am about ready to give up.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Gio (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I've got this too. I'll clean it up and it's back the next day.  I've got a pleco, a dwarf pleco, a couple of flying foxes and some shrimp, and none of them is interested in the stuff.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i had that too. oto's took em out in 2 days


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thadius, I'm not sure its really diatoms. It looks too red to me. I have had a dust algae problem for a long while in one tank. But it didn't look red like the first picture, more like dead diatoms or dust floating around. I increased the photoperiod and amount of midday light and put in more ferts especially traces via an auto dose setup by Wasserpest. My fert levels are a little below EI as I have a fairly heavy fish load. My plants looked better almost immediately - and this stuff is going away, finally. So one "might" try upping the traces and possibly KNO3/PO4 and K.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

It doesn't have any red in person, it must just be the picture. Here are some new shots from tonight.




























Thanks,

Ted


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i hate to go against those who are more knowledgable, but from what i've dealt with and experienced in the time i've been doing this, i would call that diatoms.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Any thoughts on my questions?

Thanks -- Ted


----------



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 12, 2005)

Thadius,

You're using soilmaster, right? I too have the same problem, even worse. Out of the dust/diatom covered leaves, I got fluffy cotton-candy brown algae-looking stuff.
I got rid of them by employing a lot of ramhorn & pond snails that I kept in my fry tank. I also withheld trace elements fertilizer. People suggest oto, but I thought I tried snails first since I got them already. It works.

MrBlackThumb


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, Soilmaster is my substrate.

Unfortunately snails would last less than a week as my 4 good sized clowns love them! I did a major cleaning on my Sunday water change and it looks good. But I do this almost every week or so. 

I sure wish I could switch the ratio around to 80% enjoyment , 20% work instead of the reverse.

So as soon as I figure out how to test for silicates in freshwater, I will move towards removal.

Ted


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

i too have the same problem. Would luv to find out how to get rid of them as i have no idea what i'm doing. It started coming when i put in the amazon swords. Have 29G.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had this problem way back when i started up my 55planted. After many attemps at things to keep it under control, it came down to getting my fert routine in check.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I have similar looking brown algea, I actually let it go for a while and it coated my driftwood entirely, and covered spots on the bottom and many plant leafs. It formed into about 1/4" thick layer atleast, maybe thicker in spots. The stuff comes off really easy though, using a toothbrush. But it always comes back. I cant include any algea eaters seing how its actually a brackish tank. I have tried increasing and reducing ferts, with no apparent change, though I think it may have done slightly better when I decreased. Also cut the photoperiod to 8 hours from 12, running CF 2.8wpg. I am not sure if it would help, but I have been thinking of switching this tank from Excel to pressurized co2. Would that help control this brown gunk anyone know?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

My Cherry shrimp love this stuff. I had a tank infested with it, and after I added Cerries it was gone in 3 days. I mean the stuff was covering my wisteria hygro EVERYTHING, Iw ould have to clean it off daily, it was so bad the plants looked dead all the time so I started tearing them out. I had extreamly low light too as this is in an eclipse 3 gallon!

The shrimp took care of ALL of it even on the walls of the tank within days the tanks looked 300 times better. I was absolutly amazed! Whenever I'd see a shimp he would have a poop sometimes 2-3 times the length of their bodies. They absolutly loved this stuff! 

I was not able to controll it EVER untill I added cherries.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

> ..I am not sure if it would help, but I have been thinking of switching this tank from Excel to pressurized co2. Would that help control this brown gunk anyone know?


I think it would. At the time I had this algae problem I didnt have a co2 system and once I finally set one up it help alot! 
thadius65:
Whats the clean up crew like in the tank?
Photo-period?
Dosing regimen?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

nevermind to the above questions i missed them in the previous post.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Justintoxicated said:


> My Cherry shrimp love this stuff. I had a tank infested with it, and after I added Cerries it was gone in 3 days. I mean the stuff was covering my wisteria hygro EVERYTHING, Iw ould have to clean it off daily, it was so bad the plants looked dead all the time so I started tearing them out. I had extreamly low light too as this is in an eclipse 3 gallon!
> 
> The shrimp took care of ALL of it even on the walls of the tank within days the tanks looked 300 times better. I was absolutly amazed! Whenever I'd see a shimp he would have a poop sometimes 2-3 times the length of their bodies. They absolutly loved this stuff!
> 
> I was not able to controll it EVER untill I added cherries.


Clown Loach would tear Cherries a new one. Not going to work with those fish in there.

The angel may leave them alone if fed well... Probably not.

This is the hard part about diatoms as Ottos are about most un obtrusive option with carnivores.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

I "had" 20 cherries. Angels ate, clowns didn't bother to much. Cherries never touched the Diatoms.

I still haven't heard anyone knowing if there is a silicate test for freshwater. Anyone?

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

My Diatom issue just won't go away. Prior to spending big bucks on RO unit, I thought I would try to remove silicates from water. Bought two 150g cans of Fluval Labs Phosphate / Silicate remover (due to 125g tank). Anyone have experience with this stuff? It does not indicate how long it will last, nor did Hagen support provide me with any idea (first level new nothing).

Tired of looking at brown covered plants.

FYI - I do not dose Phosphates in my EI efforts anymore.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Brown keeps getting worse. Anyone shed light on this or maybe point me somewhere?

I am going to add more water movement and filtration. Just picked up a new Fluval FX5 for $165!! But I doubt that will help resolve.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Ted, any updates? Some internet posts say higher phosphates coupled with lower nitrates and not enough light can help diatom blooms. Here is the link: 

http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2006/03/brown-algae.html

I'm thinking of lowering my PO4 a bit and upping the light and see if that helps. I have a re-start with a full court diatom bloom on many plants. I'm hoping its the classic new tank bloom, and not too extended. I'll also lower my dosing a bit from EI which may be too much too soon - and hopefully report back.

My ininitial thought was it was the traces causing a red algae again on this re-start, but the more I mess with this algae, the more I think its a diatom event. Just added 9 Otos and looking to catch some more from my other tank. Maybe 20 of them would make a dent??


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a 120 gallon planted wild discus tank, and I was having major problem with algea, I have 10 ottos, 1 sunshine pleco and then borrowed 2 SAE from my local fish guy, and I was still having problems. I reduced the amount of fertilzer, still problems. Reduced lighting, still problems. Did everyother day water changes, still problems. What worked was 1/2 capful of Hydrogen peroxide per 10 gallons. Withen 1 week it was gone, and hasn't returned.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

bwagner said:


> I have a 120 gallon planted wild discus tank, and I was having major problem with algea, I have 10 ottos, 1 sunshine pleco and then borrowed 2 SAE from my local fish guy, and I was still having problems. I reduced the amount of fertilzer, still problems. Reduced lighting, still problems. Did everyother day water changes, still problems. What worked was 1/2 capful of Hydrogen peroxide per 10 gallons. Withen 1 week it was gone, and hasn't returned.


Now that is interesting! Are those 5ml caps? So 2.5 ml per 10 gallon or what dosing? And did you just do one treatment or throughout the week? Lastly, any inverts in the tank? I'm guessing not with Discus.Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I tried Hydrogen Peroxide once and killed a bunch of fish in my ten gallon years ago. Probably used way more than suggested here...I too would like to know if it was 2.5ml per gallon was the magic concentration.


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure the exact size of the cap. I've doubled the amout before and didn't seem to hurt anything. I have Sunshine Pleco's, shrimp, cardnials, ottos, panda cory's and wild discus, and lots of plants that I cant' think of the names off the top of my head. 

When I first had a problem with algea,I was putting it in every day for a week. Now when I do a water change every couple weeks, I "dump" some on my bulkheads to remove the algea growing on them. I haven't had a death yet. 

Keep in mind the Peroxide isnt' 100% strenth, it is over the counter deluted.

Brad


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know if linking this is illegal, but this is where I stumbled across it.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/hydrogen-peroxide.html


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Brad. Folks link to the Krib all the time. A great resource. Perhaps if you have time take a syringe and fill the cap with water and tell us how many mls of water you can suck out. Or give the volume of the bottle of Hydrogen peroxide and we can figure it out based on an equal sized bottle. 

Sounds like a good cheap fix. :thumbsup: 

My Otos are making a dent in my diatoms. Pretty sure that is what I have as the Otos I put in are on the Cyperus helferi where the diatoms really settled in. I'm also dosing in around 30mls of Excel every few days and that maybe helping. I'm hopeful my 90 gallon re-start is going to balance out soon.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Interesting relation mentioned about the High PO4 and low Nitrate causing a bloom. That is where i feel my last bout came from at some point. Since the tear down well see what happens but I'm going to be more cautious about adding PO4 these days.


----------

